# Skink and Frog ID (big pics)



## spud_meister (Mar 18, 2014)

Went for a walk today near Bacchus Marsh, saw a whole bunch of tiny frogs and some pretty skinks. Not sure what they all are:


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 18, 2014)

first frogs are litoria lesueurii, others are crinia signifera, skink is a garden skink l.guichenoti
good to see the frogs have bred again this year! They are at a real threat there with so many people swimming+picnicing at that spot.
Im not sure why they bask, its weird. But they become easy targets for kids everytime i go there :/


----------



## spud_meister (Mar 18, 2014)

richoman_3 said:


> first frogs are litoria lesueurii, others are crinia signifera, skink is a garden skink l.guichenoti
> good to see the frogs have bred again this year! They are at a real threat there with so many people swimming+picnicing at that spot.
> Im not sure why they bask, its weird. But they become easy targets for kids everytime i go there :/



Thanks! I've only been there twice before, and in colder weather, today was great. I've never seen a garden skink with the bluish sheen to it before. The frogs were everywhere, I was trying to photograph some baby skinks running under the rocks and noticed all the little frogs hopping out from under my feet. Heaps of those grasshoppers (I think they're Yellow-winged Locusts) and I saw a Red Belly, but it got under a rock before I could get a pic.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 18, 2014)

spud_meister said:


> Thanks! I've only been there twice before, and in colder weather, today was great. I've never seen a garden skink with the bluish sheen to it before. The frogs were everywhere, I was trying to photograph some baby skinks running under the rocks and noticed all the little frogs hopping out from under my feet. Heaps of those grasshoppers (I think they're Yellow-winged Locusts) and I saw a Red Belly, but it got under a rock before I could get a pic.


Argh! Ive been looking for redbellies there forever, i only catch copperheads there lol !!


----------

